# Vizsla pup training



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi Guys we recently acquired a Vizsla puppy and I’m starting to think that we bit off more than we can chew. Hes is 8 months now and we have only had him for a week. But he started digging holes in the garden and I can not get him to stop! We have so many toys and I spend time with him @ home all day so not sure if it can be due to boredom any advice?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Ricia said:


> Hi Guys we recently acquired a Vizsla puppy and I’m starting to think that we bit off more than we can chew. Hes is 8 months now and we have only had him for a week. But he started digging holes in the garden and I can not get him to stop! We have so many toys and I spend time with him @ home all day so not sure if it can be due to boredom any advice?


He NEEDS to be Ran HARD or LONG walked. He is most likely being destructive due to being bored. I Long board with my Vizla and go to the park and play fetch almost everyday. When you catch him digging you must nip it in the Butt and tell them NO with a firm voice. Do you have a fenced in yard? 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi we have a fenced in yard and we do run like crazy I have a 4 year old that plays and runs with him all day. I have read somewhere that you should not do long walks with them at 8 weeks as their bones are no completely developed and it could cause damage. Also the NO does not seem to work for him its like he doesn’t even hear me. I have tried just flicking him on the nose which does stop him for a few minutes then he goes back to digging and i’m left leopard crawling in the garden under the bushes to try get him out. Anything else I could try?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Well NOW is the time to start socializing him. Bring him to a local Dog park to get familiar with other doggos and play if you don't feel comfortable running him hard. At least he can be familiar with other dogs and not become a non social dog who doesn't like others.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

is the puppy 8 weeks or 8 months old? it makes a huge difference in terms of what is advisable to do with him at this age and what is not.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Well NOW is the time to start socializing him. Bring him to a local Dog park to get familiar with other doggos and play if you don't feel comfortable running him hard. At least he can be familiar with other dogs and not become a non social dog who doesn't like others.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks i’ll try that


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

Not sure I would take an 8 week old puppy to a dog park.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Most dog parks have a small dog area and a big dog area now to avoid the Trampling of the little guys and rough playing of the bigger guys. Just an FYI.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

Cavedog said:


> Not sure I would take an 8 week old puppy to a dog park.


My apologies sorry I see I wrote months but he is only 8 weeks old


----------



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

Cavedog said:


> Not sure I would take an 8 week old puppy to a dog park.


Will maybe try find one that allows pups


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ricia said:


> Will maybe try find one that allows pups


They have not had all their vaccinations at that age. I would not take a puppy to a dog park, or anywhere frequently used by a lot of dogs. 
This does not mean your puppy has to be stuck at home. You can still take him to places, that other dogs don't commonly use. Even going over to friends house, that vaccinates their dogs is fine.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Most dog parks require Rabies and vaccinations to be updated and proof be shown upon request by city Rec and park employees.FYI...it is always a good idea to check park rules also. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With me helping rescue over the last 4 years. I've seen way to many dogs die from preventable diseases. 
Thousands of dollars spent on each dog, ER's trying to save them. The dogs suffering, and still losing a large part of them to parvo, and distemper. 

It's just not worth it, to take that chance with a new puppy. Wait a few weeks till it's fully immunized.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

So, back to what else you can do with the pup to prevent digging holes or demolish your home otherwise. At 8 weeks, he will need a good 16-18 hours of sleep daily to develop properly. You are right to assume that joints and pretty much their whole system is vulnerable at this age. The good news is, that they tire out quickly when this young, especially from mental work. So set up a structure (eat, drink, potty, play, sleep in crate), during the `play` time play some games with him which are showing towards the direction of the basic commands you will want to teach him, there are a tonnes of materials out for that, even on youtube.
So while the puppy is not fully protected yet with vaccinations, just as the joints are very soft, It is a great time to lay foundation for some basic behavior elements and crate training. And if you have friends who can come over for socialization or who are ok for you to take your pup with you, that helps too. 
I definitely would not take him anywhere at this age like a dog park, or any dog places, other than a puppy dog training class, they tend to have strict rules about separating puppy area from adult`s. also no walking on pavements or any hard surface. Nevertheless you can start showing him the leash, getting him accept it, having short leash walk sessions in your backyard etc.
In terms of `NO.` You have not trained him yet on that command, so you cannot expect him to understand what you mean by that. And the same applies to any other commands.


----------



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

Gabica said:


> So, back to what else you can do with the pup to prevent digging holes or demolish your home otherwise. At 8 weeks, he will need a good 16-18 hours of sleep daily to develop properly. You are right to assume that joints and pretty much their whole system is vulnerable at this age. The good news is, that they tire out quickly when this young, especially from mental work. So set up a structure (eat, drink, potty, play, sleep in crate), during the `play` time play some games with him which are showing towards the direction of the basic commands you will want to teach him, there are a tonnes of materials out for that, even on youtube.
> So while the puppy is not fully protected yet with vaccinations, just as the joints are very soft, It is a great time to lay foundation for some basic behavior elements and crate training. And if you have friends who can come over for socialization or who are ok for you to take your pup with you, that helps too.
> I definitely would not take him anywhere at this age like a dog park, or any dog places, other than a puppy dog training class, they tend to have strict rules about separating puppy area from adult`s. also no walking on pavements or any hard surface. Nevertheless you can start showing him the leash, getting him accept it, having short leash walk sessions in your backyard etc.
> In terms of `NO.` You have not trained him yet on that command, so you cannot expect him to understand what you mean by that. And the same applies to any other commands.


Thanks Gabica all good advice. I have had smaller dogs before but never a Vizsla not sure if my approach is wrong but I am finding him very challenging to train any commands at all he just has a mind of his own


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizslas are very smart, thinking dogs, and as puppys have a short attention span. If one way of training is not working, try a different approach.


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

My pup would dig sometime, not as much as yrs one. I would just distract him with other toys / near by sticks I found and throw near him or w.e. If not work I would just call him or say bye bye and I start running / walk away from him, then he will stop digging and follow me. Maybe start playing some hide and seek game which I think it helps. 
When off leash he checks on us alot to make sure we don't disappear in his sight.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

We picked up Maui at 8 weeks as well. We had a Jack Russell before and figured we had experience with a high energy dog. I think the Vizsla is more.

Our experience has been that Maui wants to play. He plays using his mouth, and up until recently he had *very* sharp puppy teeth which left a lot of cuts and scratches. Vizslas are very intelligent and will challenge you. Merely yelling “NO!” at him is just a source of attention or entertainment to him. I’ve found that putting him on his back and not letting him move until I say it’s okay has been much more effective in getting him to accept that I’m in charge.

Once Maui had his vaccinations completed, and we were able to walk him, tiring him out helped considerably. Just having a yard for a Vizsla to run around in is NOT enough. You _*need*_ to take him on walks. It’s a part of establishing who is the leader, as well.

Another good tip we got was get a few XL sized Kongs and plug the small hole with peanut butter, fill with kibble, pour in water, and plug the big hole with more peanut butter. Then freeze it. Maui gets two of his meals like this, and it gives him something to work on. They need puzzle toys, they need play, and they need exercise. Maui now gets run for a half hour in the morning, and walked for 1 to 1.5 hours in the evening, in addition to throwing the ball for him throughout the day.

When trying to get him to come to you when he’s digging holes in the garden, you could try shaking a container with treats, and giving a treat when he comes to you.

Vizsla puppies are a handful, but Maui’s starting to calm down a bit (7 months old now), and I can see that he’s going to be such a fantastic dog to be around!


----------



## Ricia (Nov 7, 2020)

PinDave said:


> We picked up Maui at 8 weeks as well. We had a Jack Russell before and figured we had experience with a high energy dog. I think the Vizsla is more.
> 
> Our experience has been that Maui wants to play. He plays using his mouth, and up until recently he had *very* sharp puppy teeth which left a lot of cuts and scratches. Vizslas are very intelligent and will challenge you. Merely yelling “NO!” at him is just a source of attention or entertainment to him. I’ve found that putting him on his back and not letting him move until I say it’s okay has been much more effective in getting him to accept that I’m in charge.
> 
> ...


Thanks I found your posy most helpful


----------



## RiverbluffRed (Oct 9, 2020)

Hat‘s off and heart goes out to those of you with V puppies. We recently (5 weeks) took in an injured, traumatized 22 month old girl, Lily. She had severe separation anxiety when crated and left alone when her previous humans had to go to work. Not sure if Covid played a part in her acting out when one of them went back, but we both work from home and she is doing amazingly well. We had and have JRT, so we thought we knew high energy... turns out we didn’t. I took her to the dog park for almost 2hrs today and after a nap she is entertaining herself with a toy. These dogs are very smart and perhaps would benefit from brain games. Look online for some homemade ideas that your child can do with her? But mostly I just want to encourage anyone with a puppy who is exhausted and frustrated. Find friends or family or facility who will do daycare for you and take a nap! Who doesn’t love a playful puppy for a few hours? Then remember that this situation is temporary. Because they are incredibly wonderful companions and quite possibly the best, best friend anyone could ever want, be patient and gentle with yourself and the pup. This forum is great and I feel blessed to have a place to go for answers and encouragement. It hasn’t been easy here either, and I’m concerned about kennel cough and Covid from the dog park (everyone pets her!) but I’m so glad we took a chance on this dog! 
ps. Trainer told me as we ween her off prozac, she might have MORE energy. Lord have mercy!


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

PinDave said:


> I’ve found that putting him on his back and not letting him move until I say it’s okay has been much more effective in getting him to accept that I’m in charge.


Please don't do this with a puppy. Especially an 8 week old puppy. It's unnecessary and it will just scare the puppy.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

ana19 said:


> Please don't do this with a puppy. Especially an 8 week old puppy. It's unnecessary and it will just scare the puppy.


Thats the whole point. To show who is the Alpha in the relationship early rather than too late.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Raising a dog is like raising a child in alot of ways. The more you have....the more you learn what works and what is worthless. What to buy...what not to buy. Etc. Etc.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Thats the whole point. To show who is the Alpha in the relationship early rather than too late.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Scaring the puppy will just ruin the possible relationship you can have with him/her. And that will be hard to fix. 

Try to do everything with positive reinforcement. Zak George has great videos regarding puppy training.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

ana19 said:


> Scaring the puppy will just ruin the possible relationship you can have with him/her. And that will be hard to fix.
> 
> Try to do everything with positive reinforcement. Zak George has great videos regarding puppy training.


Have you ever ruined a dog? In the end you are the Alpha....you feed....you walk....you play with them. They need you or they become lost without direction in their life. Its just like when a dog loses its owner to tragic situation or natural causes. They become lost without their Alpha.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never had to pen a vizsla puppy on it on its back, and don't recommend doing it. While I work as a team with my dogs, they do know who is the boss. 
Dogs need rules to follow, and a owner that is consistent with the rules. Otherwise it can be confusing to them.
Probably 90 to 95% of my dogs training, is praise/treat based. 
There are a lot less corrections needed, if pup already learned a command with positive reinforcement.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Also you can try SMART×50. See, Mark and Reward Training. Basically you take 50 treats and a clicker and through the day you click and treat for everything you like. Remember, reinforcement drives behavior.
Another thing is to take your pup outside and leave her/him there while you take her breakfast and hide it through the house. It's an interesting game that tires them out pretty quickly. 
Again for basic puppy training I recommend you to check out Zak George on youtube. Vizslas are smart and they are a pleasure to train.
Enjoy your puppy and take lots of pictures! They grow up pretty quickly.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A-arons Kodster said:


> Have you ever ruined a dog? In the end you are the Alpha....you feed....you walk....you play with them. They need you or they become lost without direction in their life. Its just like when a dog loses its owner to tragic situation or natural causes. They become lost without their Alpha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I have seen dogs totally shut down, due to owners being to harsh on them.

I have also seen a dog not want to leave a trainer, when it's owner came to pick it up. That is not a normal reaction, as every other dog is very excited, and happy to see their owners.

So answer to your question. 
No, I've never ruined a dog.
But I have seen it done by other well-intentioned people.


----------



## PinDave (Jul 1, 2020)

To clarify, I agree that being harsh with a puppy is a bad idea, and that positive reinforcement should always be used as a training technique. When I have put Maui on his back, it’s done calmly, never done in anger, it’s only momentary, and he gets lots of love and attention when he gets back up. I agree that consistency is fundamental in raising a puppy.


----------

